
Dan Bull Releases His Own Megaupload Song - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/dan-bull-releases-his-own-megaupload-song-120123/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
joejohnson
What law justifies the DOJ in removing _all_ content from a site that is
allegedly hosting copyrighted material? This is why the DMCA was supposedly a
safe solution.

~~~
Karunamon
Standard raid procedure for the feds - they take _all_ the servers. I had it
explained to me like this, imagine you store some goods in a (physical)
warehouse where another customer was using it to store mass quantities of hard
drugs (or kiddie porn, or humans, or other $contraband). When the raid
inevitably comes, the warehouse will be shut down for a time, and you'll be
unable to access your perfectly legal stuff until they get done.

It's not right in any sense of the term, but as it stands, its legal. The cops
have all the power.

